# tinapink



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

Hi Long time since I have been on expats, but I was wondering if anyone has any information about the new airport near Lisbon that was supposed to be under construction?
As there are no flights from the uk during winter periods, oh! I know that we can still fly into Faro, but just hoping there would be another alternative for my husband and I to fly to the silver coast in February.
Many Thanks


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tina Pink said:


> Hi Long time since I have been on expats, but I was wondering if anyone has any information about the new airport near Lisbon that was supposed to be under construction?
> As there are no flights from the uk during winter periods, oh! I know that we can still fly into Faro, but just hoping there would be another alternative for my husband and I to fly to the silver coast in February.
> Many Thanks



the new Airport is under construction but it will be many years before any planes start to land there.
try Porto airport, ryan air had some uk to porto flights for under 5 pounds over the winter.


----------



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

*Airport*



omostra06 said:


> the new Airport is under construction but it will be many years before any planes start to land there.
> try Porto airport, ryan air had some uk to porto flights for under 5 pounds over the winter.


Thank You for your reply, I will go on to their site


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*airport*

Are you sure about that??? I don´t understand how can you say that Derek. No work has started yet and probably never will. This country can´t afford the bill for the “new airport and TGV train”. The “locals” don`t want it. It is true that would create thousands of jobs, but, me personally can´t see that starting for the next 10 years. They have been developing Lisbon airport and the development will carry on.
John999


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi John, your probably right about the many years before anything gets finished, 

although i have not driven past the site personaly, the tv reports say its started. could be wrong!

most things here take a long time to get started


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

We went to the free port in alcocete last weekend, and had a ride to see where the airport supposes to go and I was disappointed. Stopped at a “local” restaurant for a bite to eat and my friend M asked to the owner about it and it seems that they don´t believe anymore that will ever happen


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

thought this might be worth reading:
http://www.moptc.pt/tempfiles/20081118122830moptc.pdf

It states "Operations at the New Lisbon Airport should start by 2017,"


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> thought this might be worth reading:
> http://www.moptc.pt/tempfiles/20081118122830moptc.pdf
> 
> It states "Operations at the New Lisbon Airport should start by 2017,"


Great info Siobhanwf. Use that phone number on the bottom of the file, and if you call they will tell you that no work has started yet. The applications to build the new airport, they probably will start next year, but if the government changes, there is always a chance for the location to change... Thanks for your help
John999


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I read something somewhere recently, which said that there is a lot of houses and apartments now being built close to it. Also claims were being made about getting in and buying early, ie excellent investment potential ? The article went on to say that this site is a former air base that was built by the germans who later handed it over to the portuguese. It went on to say that there is already a runway and because this is the most expensive part of airport construction, that this is why this site was chosen.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

It is true that but they said the same when it was suppose to be built in Ota, and many people overpaid for properties around the area which now they can´t sell for the price they bought. I would wait until they start building it
John999


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

John999 said:


> It is true that but they said the same when it was suppose to be built in Ota, and many people overpaid for properties around the area which now they can´t sell for the price they bought. I would wait until they start building it
> John999


I have never heard of anyone that bought near Ota and are struggling to sell. because there will now be no Airport, where did you hear this. (dont forget that Ota to an international airport is around 20 mins already! so why would it make a huge property price increase in ota or infact a decrease when the airoport location changed, doesnt make any sense.

Iam not sure that anyone would buy a place near the airport (or a proposed airport) and knowingly pay more for it, what is the advantage, noise, congestion, polloution etc, i wouldnt want to live near one. even if the properties were half price!

I can understand if its in an area where there is no Airport for 100 miles, then a new Airportt will open up a region to overseas buyers, but this Location or Ota dont fit this as both locations have an international Airport 20 mins from it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

How long does it take to get from the A1 to Alcochete?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> I have never heard of anyone that bought near Ota and are struggling to sell. because there will now be no Airport, where did you hear this. (dont forget that Ota to an international airport is around 20 mins already! so why would it make a huge property price increase in ota or infact a decrease when the airoport location changed, doesnt make any sense.
> 
> Iam not sure that anyone would buy a place near the airport (or a proposed airport) and knowingly pay more for it, what is the advantage, noise, congestion, polloution etc, i wouldnt want to live near one. even if the properties were half price!
> 
> I can understand if its in an area where there is no Airport for 100 miles, then a new Airportt will open up a region to overseas buyers, but this Location or Ota dont fit this as both locations have an international Airport 20 mins from it.


Hi Derek
In 2005 the Portuguese government announced, (the Democrats), the construction of the new International Airport. The plan was to use Ota air force base area. Several people invested in the nearby areas. The plan included a TGV station at Rio Maior, fast trains to Lisbon and Porto. Property prices in the Oeste area went up. After the government changed to the Socialists, They changed the location for the new Airport, 18 months after, (more or less). Councils and private investors lost a lot of money with this change. Property prices went down nearly 20% in the last 3 years, if you believe the local news. Not long ago another meeting was held between the government and local councils, (and investors), where the idea was to find solutions to compensate for that lost. They promised to compensate the region with other investments. No work has started for the new Airport, and knowing that, the Socialists won the last elections, but they don´t have the majority they need, and there is a “half decent” chance to fall before the end of his term. If the government changes again, everything is possible. The new Airport will bring Jobs, investments, new developments, better roads, better public transports, and more police officers on patrol, etch… if this doesn´t make the land and property prices go up, what does it? Ota is 45 min away from Lisbon airport, the main Oeste population areas are between 15 and 30 min away from Ota, further up. Believe me, we don´t have a half decent train service here, and the buses are… 
John999


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> How long does it take to get from the A1 to Alcochete?


After the tools, take Vasco Gama bridge exit, pass the bridge, 1st exit to Montijo/alcocete and then follow the signs. From the tools 30/40 min drive
John999


----------

